# ou trouve t on son adresse ip?



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2004)

j'aurais besoin de savoir dans quel sous menu on retrouve son adresse ip, merci beaucoup


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Dans "Connexion internet" ou bien Préférences système/Réseau/Tcp/ip


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2004)

ou ici http://www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans "Connexion internet" ou bien Préférences système/Réseau/Tcp/ip



Tout dépend de l'IP que tu cherches. Naas indique comment obtenir son adresse IP visible depuis l'extérieur, tandis qu'avec ta solution, Tibo, on obtient l'adresse sur le réseau, donnée par le routeur, le modem ou la borne.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ou ici http://www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2004)

bonne précision   
et les vip ils ont quoi comme adresse ?  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ou ici http://www.whatismyip.com/


 Si comme moi tu utilises un proxy ça ne fonctionne pas...

 Mais tu as d'autres solutions :



Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de réseau (l'icone en forme d'écran de radar) : 
 une sorte de petit couteau suisse pour les réseaux.   
Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal 
 Puis tu tapes *ifconfig* et tu valides ; c'est la bonne vieille méthode unixienne.


----------

